# MEKING DOME DIFFUSER



## bergstrom (Feb 7, 2019)

Bought 1 of these 2 years ago and went back to ebay and aliexpress and can't find the damn thing now. It was priced around $7.99 and was a flash dome diffuser from Meking. has anyone seen them elsewhere? Would love to get a few more spare. Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2019)

It possibly violated a patent and was banned by customs. That happens frequently when the Chinese copy products. If they didn't agree to stop, all of their products might be banned. I've had to report violations of products I sell in the past, and they stopped importing them.


----------

